# Small shark/ray fishing?



## del monte chucker (Apr 12, 2017)

How would you go about trying to catch 2-4 foot sharks and rays from the surf/pier? I heard of using half a finger mullet on a 3/0 circle hook. What leader should I use that I can buy from a bait shop/Bass pro shops? I have a 9 foot rod with 30 pound braid if that helps.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 13, 2017)

del monte chucker said:


> How would you go about trying to catch 2-4 foot sharks and rays from the surf/pier? I heard of using half a finger mullet on a 3/0 circle hook. What leader should I use that I can buy from a bait shop/Bass pro shops? I have a 9 foot rod with 30 pound braid if that helps.



Surf fishing: Pretty basic setup...cut bait (alot of times I'll catch a whiting or two and either put out a fillet or half of the fish), match your hook size to the bait size, depending on surf, use a pyramid sinker of appropriate weight to keep the bait from drifting.  For pyramid sinkers, I put them on the main line above the steel leader swivel so when the fish takes the bait, the line will slide through the eye of the weight.  If the surf is pretty mild, use an egg sinker on the main line above the steel leader swivel.  Steel leader should be pretty heavy and at least a couple feet long.

Set your rod in the holder with light drag so the line will pull without much tension when the fish takes it...if you have a baitrunner reel use that.  When the fish strikes and is taking line, pickup the rod, tighten drag appropriately and have fun.

hope this helps


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2017)

What Rabun said. You can buy the steel leaders at any tackle shop on the coast. I've caught lots of small sharks and lots of rays on cut mullet or other fish, and chunks of frozen squid. I like circle hooks-when the line goes tight and the pole starts bending, just pick it up and start reeling and it will hook itself.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 13, 2017)

del monte chucker said:


> How would you go about trying to catch 2-4 foot sharks and rays from the surf/pier? I heard of using half a finger mullet on a 3/0 circle hook. What leader should I use that I can buy from a bait shop/Bass pro shops? I have a 9 foot rod with 30 pound braid if that helps.



if your target is just sharks and rays I 2nd the steel leaders. The rod size will be fine, 30 pound braid may be to light, if a big ray picks up your bait, them jokers can flat out get somewhere in a hurry.


----------



## del monte chucker (Apr 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What Rabun said. You can buy the steel leaders at any tackle shop on the coast. I've caught lots of small sharks and lots of rays on cut mullet or other fish, and chunks of frozen squid. I like circle hooks when the line goes tight and the pole starts bending, just pick it up and start reeling and it will hook itself.



What kind of steel leaders are they? double bottom? and what size circle hooks do you like?


----------



## nickel back (Apr 14, 2017)

here is a start for some steel leaders 

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berk...leaders/1285562.html#q=+steel+leaders&start=1


on circle hooks it may just depend on the size shark or ray your catching. I have went from 2/0 up to 7/0 in a matter of an hour.....

now I have 4 to 5 poles out at a time with different set ups


----------



## Rabun (Apr 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> here is a start for some steel leaders
> 
> http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berk...leaders/1285562.html#q=+steel+leaders&start=1
> 
> ...




If you're fishing the beach with rods in sand spikes, just be careful to keep drags loose enough so your rig doesn't get dragged into the drink.  My bro-in law lost a rig last year.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 14, 2017)

Rabun said:


> If you're fishing the beach with rods in sand spikes, just be careful to keep drags loose enough so your rig doesn't get dragged into the drink.  My bro-in law lost a rig last year.



I surf fish and for what ever is willing to take the bait

I have PVC fishing rod holders that I made extra long.

so far I have not lost a rig yet


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 15, 2017)

I like to shark fish at dusk/early night- usually the best action.

For what it's worth, I use 100 to 150# mono leader for the bigger baits. 65-80 would work for 30 pound braid set up. Since the circle hook finds its way to the corner of the shark's mouth, the teeth don't cut it. 

Caught sharks up to 250 pounds and haven't lost one to cut leader if memory serves-if I have it's super rare. I did have one straighten a 5/0 hook- which is why I use 4X now.

Then, when it's time to let the shark go, I just cut the line close instead of trying to get the hook out of their rubbery mouth.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am with fishing addict, a monoleader is all I use anymore. To me fresh caught whiting is hard to beat in the surf for bait.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 16, 2017)

what brand and sizes hooks yall using


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 16, 2017)

most piers do not allow shark fishing, or at least sharks on the pier.


----------

